# In rack sprinklers



## NFRMarshal (Oct 20, 2010)

We are dealing with another paint supply company. What is the clearance from heads for rack sprinkler systems. The racks store 1A, 1B and 1C flammables, they have a AFFF system integrated into the sprinkler system.


----------



## Insurance Engineer (Oct 20, 2010)

You sure about 1A flammables?? NFPA 30 defines Class IA Liquid —Any liquid that has a flash point below

73°F (22.8°C) and a boiling point below 100°F (37.8°C)

If so take a very close review of the fire protection. Why?? NFPA 30 and FM have NO protection criteria for rack storage of 1 A liquids. Also how old is the installation? If is was installed prior to the 2003 ed of NFPA 30, the protection may NOT be adequate to control a fire. A lot of changes occurred in the 2003 edition and even more in the 2008 edition for the protection of flammable liquids. Just because they have foam does not mean it is OK. How about the forklifts used to transport the material are they rated for the hazard? Check out FM Data Sheet 7-29, they are free, yea I know you may not be able to use it BUT it is the BEST source for fire protection designs of flammable and combustible liquids.


----------



## cda (Oct 20, 2010)

Are you asking the clearance from stuff stored on the racks to the in rack heads???

Do not believe there is anything in writing unless it has been put there the last few years


----------



## FM William Burns (Oct 20, 2010)

Details

More detail needed, however I recommend looking through NFPA 30 Figures and Tables in 6.8 since it could depend based on liquid properties, aisle allowances, heights, containers, array, density design, shelving, single or multiple row racking.

Also what *InsEng* mentions regarding protection of the 1A, Foam and FM Data Sheets.


----------



## cda (Oct 21, 2010)

So is there any clearance required??

Nfpa section????


----------



## FM William Burns (Oct 21, 2010)

*Really is no clear cut dimension for clearance to “storage” in the racks *except the face and flue spacing depending on laundry list below/above and the use of the Figures and Tables to determine the hazard. 

I don’t know if the poster is asking for clearance within the flue space (like how some people require pallet stops in the racks) so the flue is maintained. Recent testing I’ve read (associated to distribution centers) from Hughes & Associates show that the flue heads in conjunction with face heads and "proper" OH densities can compensate for flue encroachments and maintain the fire within 1-2 vertical and horizontal cubes.


----------



## NFRMarshal (Oct 23, 2010)

Insurance Engineer said:
			
		

> You sure about 1A flammables?? NFPA 30 defines Class IA Liquid —Any liquid that has a flash point below73°F (22.8°C) and a boiling point below 100°F (37.8°C)
> 
> If so take a very close review of the fire protection. Why?? NFPA 30 and FM have NO protection criteria for rack storage of 1 A liquids. Also how old is the installation? If is was installed prior to the 2003 ed of NFPA 30, the protection may NOT be adequate to control a fire. A lot of changes occurred in the 2003 edition and even more in the 2008 edition for the protection of flammable liquids. Just because they have foam does not mean it is OK. How about the forklifts used to transport the material are they rated for the hazard? Check out FM Data Sheet 7-29, they are free, yea I know you may not be able to use it BUT it is the BEST source for fire protection designs of flammable and combustible liquids.


That was info I got from the warehouse manager but after I received a copy of their inventory the claims of 1A's is not correct. They have

266 gal IB

6743.5 gal  IC

5728 gal II

1668 IIIA

3888 IIIB

They moved into this building in 2003 and had the sprinkler and AFFF system installed then. I am pretty sure the forklifts are EE rated.

In addition to the sprinkler head clearance here are a few more concerns I have.

There is no active ventilation in the 6800 square foot warehouse area. They have 4 natural gas feed heater units suspended from the ceiling. No secondary containment to confine spills to the warehouse area. A paint mixing and tinting area located in the warehouse that isn't separated. Non Class I Division I florescent lights, switches and outlets in the warehouse.

Heater manufacturer said these units are not approved for this installation. They state they have to open the bay door to conduct paint mixing and tinting operations.

Spoke with the BO and they said all mechanical permits passed final inspection in 2003. He said that the heaters should have never been allowed but since it has been longer than 2 year they have no jurisdiction. Plan to revisit monday with electrical team leader to look all electrical in the space.


----------



## NFRMarshal (Oct 27, 2010)

NFRMarshal said:
			
		

> That was info I got from the warehouse manager but after I received a copy of their inventory the claims of 1A's is not correct. They have 266 gal IB
> 
> 6743.5 gal  IC
> 
> ...


Met with code consultant today that was hired to represent the company. He is trying to say that the current arrangement is acceptable and that it fall under the exempted (3404.3.4.1 Group M wholesale and retail sales uses) because they consider themselves wholesale. Building official say that the CO says the building is H-3 so I believe he is mistaken. Funny thing was the BO says he sees no reason why they can't be an S-1, just submit the plans for a change of use??????? Am I missing something here, how in the hell can you have an S-1 with almost 15,000 gallons of flammable and combustible liquids in rack storage?


----------



## cda (Oct 27, 2010)

So since they have been there a few days and Bo says c of o is H  was it designed as an H?? Building code wise??

Then is the present sprinkler system designed for the current hazard in there , or close to it????


----------



## NFRMarshal (Oct 29, 2010)

Nope, no secondary containment, no ventilation, industrial truck not EE or ES, 4 natural gas fired heaters in the liquid storage area building just to name a few.


----------

